# Western Montana RC



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

I know it is early but does anyone have any news? 
Thanks Lorraine


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Q RESULTS:

1st#9 Rocky, H/ Don Remien
2nd#15 Taz, H/Mike Taylor
3rd#12 Lulu, H/ John Henninger
4th#20 Freddy, H/ Eric Fangsrud

Sorry don't know the RJ or Jams


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Mike & Gregg w/ Taz


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Conrats Eric and Barney on Freddy's 4th in the Q.!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open began with a big triple that took about 10 minutes per dog. First bird down was a long punch bird up the middle thrown right to left from the base of a tree along a rise in a big open green field. Second bird down was on the left thrown left to right from in front of a grove of tree across a channel of water, landing very tight to the line to the long mark. The gunner retired into the grove of trees. The flyer was on the right and shot right to left into an open green area. The dogs had to cross a channel of water up front to get to all three marks - a straight shot across to the flyer, an angle across to the short left retired, and multiple water entries on the way to the long mark as the water wound around the field. The middle bird was very long in comparison to the two other marks. Both retired marks caused problems. Many dogs did not initially angle across the channel of water to the short retired and hunted the grove of trees, some for a long time, before finally finding the bird on the other side of the channel. The wind was helpful at times and at other times not. If the dog took a good line to the short bird, then often it went wide out behind the gunners on the long mark before eventually hunting over to the bird. Some dogs took the long mark first and took a good line to it but then went wide left and had a big hunt behind the short gunner. I watched several dogs but only saw one take good lines out and go straight to both memory birds. The tight lines usually played havoc with one or the other.

They called it a day after dog #5 ran so dog #6 will start at 8:00 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Huge congrats to Mike Taylor and Greg McCowan on the QAA with Taz!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Attagirl RockHead!* 

Don done good too. 

I'm sorry her owners, Daryl and Elaine Kellum, couldn't be there.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Rick_C said:


> Huge congrats to Mike Taylor and Greg McCowan on the QAA with Taz!!


Woo hoo!!! Way to go Mike, Taz and Greg!


----------



## talingr (Feb 4, 2006)

Congratulations Daryl Kellum and Don Remien on Rocky's Q win! That makes two pups from that litter QAA now, and they are barely two years old!!
I swear I'm getting in line for Howard's next washout 

Linda


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad your back Judy this is better than cable. Did you run in Can'?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> That makes two pups from that litter QAA


Not to be picky or anything, but it's *4*.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Judy, I think there is a job in commentary for you if our sport ever hits ESPN! Good luck with that young man!


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Judy - next best thing to being there with your reports! So detailed.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Callbacks for Open/Amateur?


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Open
2,9,11,13,14,17,18,19,21,25,39,40,45,46,50,51,56,57,58,65,66,68,69,73,74


----------



## Dave S (Aug 21, 2009)

Any derby results ?


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry 1 was back to the water blind in the open not 2.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

scott spalding said:


> Open
> 2,9,11,13,14,17,18,19,21,25,39,40,45,46,50,51,56,57,58,65,66,68,69,73,74


Thanks Scott! Did they finish WB today?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I heard the Open finished the water blind today and only dropped one dog leaving 25 still running. 

The Derby finished the 3rd series today and will run the 4th tomorrow. Sorry I don't have any info on the callbacks.

The Amateur land triple was somewhat like the Open with a long punch bird between the flyer and a short retired. The first bird down was in the middle thrown from right to left from near the top of a hillside. The cover was thick and filled with yellow flowers. The gunner retired up the hill into a laydown blind. The second bird down was short and on the right thrown right to left from near a tree, landing near a group of branches on the ground. The gunner retired into a laydown blind. The flyer was on a face of a hill on the left filled with the same yellow flowers. It was shot right to left. There was a lot of terrain to negotiate including what looked like a wide strip of dirt to cross to all marks and various hills and gulleys to cross, especially to the long mark. 

Many dogs had a hard time picking out the long gun because it was up a hill. The wind was blowing scent from the flyer station toward the line to the long mark and many dogs broke down in the scent enroute. Some were able to recover and punch on through; others were not. Many dogs did not take a good line to the long mark, avoiding the hills and cover and heading up the face of an adjoining hill with less cover and then working their way to the mark. Many seemed to better remember where the gunner was standing than the actual fall of the mark. There were 49 called back to the land blind:
1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 20, 21, 22, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 31, 32, 34, 36, 37, 39, 40, 43, 44, 45, 47, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 58, 60, 61, 62, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70.

The land blind went between two trees in a row of trees, across the wide dirt, to the left of the fall of the short retired mark, over a couple of undulating hills where the dog disappeared briefly, and up the face of the hill where there was less cover that had attracted many dogs on the long mark. A gunner in a white coat was sitting on the hill to the left with the flyer crates. One of the biggest challenges was getting the dog to see the handler through the trees with the sun setting behind the handler. I left before all dogs ran but I heard that they dropped 9 dogs and 40 will go to the water blind tomorrow morning. Unfortunately, I don't know which 40 dogs.


----------



## Dave S (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Judy.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Doug, to answer your question...Trek took a 4th in the Open on Vancouver Island and a 2nd in the Amateur at the BC Lab Club trial on the mainland.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Judy Myers said:


> Doug, to answer your question...Trek took a 4th in the Open on Vancouver Island and a 2nd in the Amateur at the BC Lab Club trial on the mainland.


Sweet Congrats!!! Hope the States treat you as well.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Does anyone know the Derby placements?
Thank you.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Karl Gunzer won the Derby with Rusty owned by Sharon van der Lee.

Woo woo woo, Sharon!!!!!

Glenda


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

No Open/amateur news?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

I know Karl had a good weekend, 1, 2, 3 in the Open.

First Place with Carson/Chuck Wheeler owner
Second Place with Billie/Glenda Brown owner (yeah Glenda!)
Third Place with Guide/Sherwin Scott owner/handler


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Karl, Glenda and Billie on the Open second.
Congrats Karl on 1,2,3 in Open


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I heard that 4th in the Open was Pink - Costa/Henninger and that 4th in the Derby was Tebow - o/h Nelson.

Amateur Placements:

1st - Chip - Hartl
2nd - Q - Gardave
3rd - Rider - Gardave
4th - Trek - Myers
RJ - Pride - Pampy

JAM's: 6, 20, 21, 31, 37, 45, 68


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you for the constant updates and Congrats on the 4th in The Am. 

Way to go Woody & Ham on the Jams.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Tom looks like a fruitful Amature, Way da go Judy guess the lower 48 is treating you well also, Great to see Chance running well, Congrats to all!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Annette said:


> Congratulations Karl, Glenda and Billie on the Open second.
> Congrats Karl on 1,2,3 in Open


Congratulations! 

..and Huge Congrats to Judy and Trek as well in both Canada and the USAl!!!  

Judy


----------

